
Ask HN: Why hasn't Twitter done anything about this bot army following Trump? - Huhty
90% of his new followers are all brand new accounts that have no followers, no profile pic, etc.<p>Yet Twitter is completely OK with this it seems.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;realDonaldTrump&#x2F;followers
======
exolymph
Twitter is filled with bots in general, and they often follow popular
accounts. I wouldn't necessarily conclude that this is Trump-specific,
although that's also possible.

The general conclusion, since Twitter itself won't explain, is that they don't
want to tank user numbers, which would weigh down their stock even further.

